# Rainbow Factory MkII



## Coloursfall (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello I also do the art sometimes? Most of it is pretty weird I guess. Most of it is probably gonna be dragons and stuff, idk.

Here's an art;





Here's some more art in hide tags!



Spoiler: some fnaf thing









i used to work in a pizzeria/singing animal birthday hellhole so it makes me wonder what the dayshift is like at Freddy Fazbear’s Pizza.





Spoiler: i'm not even gonna try to explain this














Spoiler: cute animals














Spoiler: FNAF OC???









Cherry the Cat





Spoiler: 2spooky Coatl dragon














Spoiler: incredibly sketchy Duster














Spoiler: Adventure Time stufffff














Spoiler: a fat pony














Spoiler: creepy bird dude














Spoiler: Stormcatcher is pretty cool












more later? maybe? resposts of reposts for everyone.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice art! Do you take requests?


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahh, I love your style, the way you do faces is great.  And that bird is amazing.  Keep it up!


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 7, 2015)

FlygonTheGreat said:


> Nice art! Do you take requests?


I don't actually, sorry. I'll take _ideas_, but I don't guarantee that they'll get done. So if there's something you'd like to see from me feel free to mention it, but keep in mind I may not draw it.



Dazel said:


> Ahh, I love your style, the way you do faces is great.  And that bird is amazing.  Keep it up!


Thanks!

Here's a couple more older things;



Spoiler: limited palette stuff














Spoiler: chubby sheep














Spoiler: glitchy dragon thing


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 7, 2015)

Your art is super nice to look at! Do you actually own the cat you keep drawing? It's in both the cute animals (my favorite) and the FNAF oc.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

oh mi gad, it's you

Dang, your art really never fails to impress. I feel like I'm slackin off now.


----------



## see ya (Feb 25, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Your art is super nice to look at! Do you actually own the cat you keep drawing? It's in both the cute animals (my favorite) and the FNAF oc.


Yes and no. He owns a cat that looks like that (Ragdoll breed) and that's what the FNAF picture and the cute kitty are based off of, but it's not the exact same cat. :3


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 27, 2015)

HI ART THREAD

hey look things that are recent



Spoiler: FR art














Spoiler: my main Starbound character, Beak














Spoiler: Thraealie, Star-Pact Warlock














Spoiler: Tag Team Colours & Moony would like to battle!














Spoiler: i drew a few of the fakemon from pokemon quartz to make them slightly less hideous


----------

